# What can I expect the first day of university? Feeling scared.



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

/


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Gilmore_Girl said:


> What was your first day as a freshman experience in college, were you petrified as I probably will be, can you give me advice?


Considering I started working full time the week I turned 18 (went to high school full time and worked full time), basically oversaw everything bills wise at the apartment I lived at, and also worked full time at the same company I worked at in high school (commuted 140 miles back home each weekend to work 40 hours in basically 2.5 days), the best advice I can give is dive headfirst into it. You're going to have hurdles along the way but you will learn from it.

Are you going to a commuter college or a traditional university with dorms?


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

There will be a lot of people there just as nervous as you, it's sort of a good thing when you think about it because you will already have something in common. My first day consisted of going to my classes to meet the professors and review the syllabuses (syllabi?). The first week is sort of a joke because nobody has any books, it's more about adjusting to the environment than anything else. I went a couple of years after finishing high school so I felt a little misplaced (the majority of freshman were 17) so that added to my anxiety but I was lucky enough to have friends in year 3 to show me around. What are you planning to take?


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

There will be people your age, just as terrified and lost as you. Just remember the basics... sleep, nutrition, hydration, safety. 

Many Colleges will have a virtual map online. Use the virtual map to move around campus and become familiar with the area before you start school. Establish landmarks that you can easily reach in case you get lost.

In the US, by law, Universities must publish "Clery Act" information about criminal activities around your school:

Clery Act Reports | Federal Student Aid


It would be worth your time to read up on FAFSA (once again... speaking from a US perspective):

https://fafsa.ed.gov/


And finally, enjoy your time at school. You will settle in quickly and everything will become routine before you know it 


-ZDD


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I was actually fine with move in week, and made plenty of new friends, had a whole lot of fun with my Cards Against Humanity, and went on a bunch of hangouts. The hangouts got to the point where I neglected to take breaks and I eventually got sick. 

The older guys aren't gonna be mean at all. They're either gonna be very chill or they're gonna be indifferent. The ice breakers are annoying, but not that bad. A lot of people will get lost in the first few days, but after going to classes a few times you develop mental maps of where to go so getting to class won't be a problem eventually. Not knowing what to do: Just ask around. 

The key is to keep your door open and allow people to interact with you. Going out of your way to interacting with other people will certainly be very helpful, but that seems to be difficult for you. So for starters, just keep your door open and allow for interaction. Also make friends with your roommate. She will make friends and you could also end up befriending them too.


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

Eh, it wasn't too bad for me. I find most here to be nice, mature people. And the ice breaker sessions are non-compulsory (at least they were here).


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

You sound a lot like me in terms of not really being super comfortable around a lot of people (or at least not very used to it). Anyway, I'm a freshman in college this year, and I don't think the first week was all that bad or stressful at all. You really just move into your room and meet your roommate(s), which maybe is a little awkward at first, but I think you'll find that fades very quickly. In terms of awkward icebreakers, there was no weird summer camp like floor games or anything. I think a lot of people will walk around and meet other people on the floor, and if you leave your door open people will probably come in and introduce themselves. Nothing really horrible there. As for classes, you should just go out on your own or with your roommate or a friend and find the classrooms the day before you start classes, then you're set. Also, none of the older students are going to give you a hard time (unless maybe you're in the Greek system). Since pretty much everyone in college is 18 or older and legal adults, I don't think age differences are as noticeable as they might have been in high school. Also, at most colleges you're going to be surrounded by generally intelligent and motivated people, and they aren't going to spend their time picking on people younger than them. Anyway, I wouldn't worry about it too much. It's also still more than half a year away, so enjoy your senior year.


----------



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

It was nothing hard, just make sure you use to find a group of friends since its the easiest time to. Nobody's going to judge since a lot of them are in the same situation.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> Considering I started working full time the week I turned 18 (went to high school full time and worked full time), basically oversaw everything bills wise at the apartment I lived at, and also worked full time at the same company I worked at in high school (commuted 140 miles back home each weekend to work 40 hours in basically 2.5 days), the best advice I can give is dive headfirst into it. You're going to have hurdles along the way but you will learn from it.
> 
> Are you going to a commuter college or a traditional university with dorms?


I'm going to commute, but the drive to the uni isn't too long.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

bollocks said:


> There will be a lot of people there just as nervous as you, it's sort of a good thing when you think about it because you will already have something in common. My first day consisted of going to my classes to meet the professors and review the syllabuses (syllabi?). The first week is sort of a joke because nobody has any books, it's more about adjusting to the environment than anything else. I went a couple of years after finishing high school so I felt a little misplaced (the majority of freshman were 17) so that added to my anxiety but I was lucky enough to have friends in year 3 to show me around. What are you planning to take?


By take do you mean major? If so then biology.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> I was actually fine with move in week, and made plenty of new friends, had a whole lot of fun with my Cards Against Humanity, and went on a bunch of hangouts. The hangouts got to the point where I neglected to take breaks and I eventually got sick.
> 
> The older guys aren't gonna be mean at all. They're either gonna be very chill or they're gonna be indifferent. The ice breakers are annoying, but not that bad. A lot of people will get lost in the first few days, but after going to classes a few times you develop mental maps of where to go so getting to class won't be a problem eventually. Not knowing what to do: Just ask around.
> 
> The key is to keep your door open and allow people to interact with you. Going out of your way to interacting with other people will certainly be very helpful, but that seems to be difficult for you. So for starters, just keep your door open and allow for interaction. Also make friends with your roommate. She will make friends and you could also end up befriending them too.



I won't be dorming, I've legit forgotten how to make friends, I've had the same group of friends since the 3rd grade, I usually make new friends using a mutual friend, I can't remember the last time I made a friend on my own.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Dragunov said:


> It was nothing hard, just make sure you use to find a group of friends since its the easiest time to. Nobody's going to judge since a lot of them are in the same situation.


Thats the hard part, I feel like it will be very hard for me to make new friends, I'm going to be terrified, & I live in a small place & I feel like everyone knows each other & will find friends in their classes & I'll be like D:


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Gilmore_Girl said:


> I won't be dorming, I've legit forgotten how to make friends, I've had the same group of friends since the 3rd grade, I usually make new friends using a mutual friend, I can't remember the last time I made a friend on my own.


Don't worry about it too much. Just go with the flow and friendmaking will just happen. I just kept myself open for social interaction and friendship just happened for me. Someone will ask you for help on an assignment, and then the conversation could flow into something interesting, and there you have it, a new friend. And who knows, maybe a nice guy might take an interest in a shy, quiet girl like you and go out of his way to talk to you. If you keep yourself open for interaction rather than fleeing it, then friendship will happen.

But if you want a DIY approach, then start small and ask classmates about classwork, homework, etc. and let the conversation grow from there.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I would say that it is the same with starting a new school, only with far more people. 

Keep in mind that many others at your university will be in the same boat, their just starting and they don't know anybody. 



FakeLefty said:


> But if you want a DIY approach, then start small and ask classmates about classwork, homework, etc. and let the conversation grow from there.


Being classmates you have built in icebreakers, you can ask what else their studying, a bit of their life history as to how they ended up at college etc. You can use simple strategies, like turn up to classes early and talk to the other people who turn up as they wait.

Most of the friends I made at university were classmates at some point.


----------



## Haru (Feb 1, 2014)

at the first day everyone is scared so don't worry about that, it is natural. If your friends will be with you there I think it'll be fun and you'll forget about your worry. if you'll be alone, there are alot people who are alone and it's too easy to make new friends at that time. my first day was so fun, I hope yours will be good too


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

How exactly do I keep myself open for interaction?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Gilmore_Girl said:


> How exactly do I keep myself open for interaction?


Well, if someone decides to talk to you, don't go withering away into introversion. Try to keep the conversation going as best as possible. If there are conversations around you, try to see if there is one that you're interested in, and if you have anything to say, say it. Just don't go and hide yourself away from the social interaction.


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

Take no more than a class or two until you get the feel of things unless you're a pro study or prefer being busy. Make sure they are core classes as to not waste any time later if you change majors , and also your strongest subjects to build your confidence up getting the ball rolling. Do all the extra credit assignments you can take, do all of your work, and show up to every class. Sadly school is about work, and not learning. Learning is a byproduct.

The cool thing about semesters is that for the most part even if you are quiet you have the opportunity to warm up to people over a few months. So, you don't have to rush. Take your time to observe if there are any small groups or people you'd like to get to know, and on your own time or opportunity go speak with them. Even if you have a bad semester each semester is like a little world. There will always be the next one, because the vibe can be so different from one to the next. Also, you don't have to talk with anyone. It is perfectly normal to see someone come into class, sit down, and get up and leave. If you are nervous when someone speaks to you just smile to C.Y.A., but if you do want to find people the cafeteria is a good places to start. Be warned that too much cafeteria hanging will lead to grade sliding.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Gilmore_Girl said:


> I'm going to commute, but the drive to the uni isn't too long.


Do they have dorms at least there or is it fully a commuter college?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really remember much other than the fact that it was triple digits my entire first week. And AC was hit or miss in the dorms. 

I think the first week is a bit overwhelming. A lot of parents, games, general ice breakers. 

I wouldn't worry about it too much, if you can. Very few people remember each other from the first week. It's when you get into classes that you start meeting people and making friends. 

Just enjoy the week, go out and do things, and take it as an opportunity to stretch yourself a little and try some new things. 

New things, mind you. Not crazy things. 

First week of college is a little of both.


----------

